# Before/After pics of Harvey's feet



## Marty (Jan 16, 2014)

This is Harvey's feet, our Miniature/Shetland cross. He is not lame and moves like a dream.

He'll make someone a very sweet driving horse.


----------



## Diva's Girl (Jan 16, 2014)

What a pretty boy!

Edit: I'm so glad his feet were able to be trimmed back and he had no long term damage to his legs. This guy deserves so much more than what he had.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow! He is something.



I'm so glad he found someone who could makes things right for him again and now he has a chance at a better future.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 17, 2014)

Im glad to see his feet where fixed! I saw him in person the week of being rescued and my heart sank when I saw him in his stall!

Hopefully he is filling out too! The other horses rescued with him where not in as bad shape...


----------



## Marty (Jan 18, 2014)

The life he led before CMHR would have made you cry. He's gained significant weight but very slowly. He's not yet where he needs to be so that will take more time. The parasite load on him would make you sick. He's completely vetted now, gelded, teeth floated, feet tended to, trained, mannered and very friendly. Harvey is going to be a wonderful addition to someone's family.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 18, 2014)

Glade to hear he was gelded...

hopefully all the other stallions that was picked up with him will be gelded or have been also. I could tell he was FULL of parasites as he looked it.

I hope the rest of the horses rescued with him was placed also. They was rescued at the right time.



It was sad to hear where they came from and its a too heard of story as around here there's more farms just like the one he came from.

As the local mini equine farrier, I see it several times a yr. There's a few farms that make me sick and all I can do is give friendly advice everytime I visit. Just reciently I ran into one of these owners and she told me how 2 of her minis died without any reason... I wanted to slap her in the face and yell Y they did! But I bit my tounge as I was at work and not worth getting fired over. However it sickens me Y she cant understand the reason. She bought 4 minis all perfectly healthy... I trimed only once in the 3 yrs she owned them. All was very very skinny and parasite overloaded and teeth so bad. One had broken jaw and others is such poor shape. They starved to death in their 50x50 pen that they also shared with metal pile/trash. barn is a truck topper. Owner was'nt there when I trimmed, just youth daughter.

What makes it even worse is she spends $300+ every month in my feed store and never buys anything for the horses... not feed or wormers. I try to sell it but with no luck.

This is only 1 farm of many I visit every once in awhile... Its sad...

Im so glad chance's is here as I swear I recommend turning animals over or contacting your group at least once a month. Im glad Harvey found you as well as a few others from my county in the past.


----------



## Marty (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know anything about the remaining horses. We were only asked to take this one. Glad we did. He's so nice.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 28, 2014)

He is beautiful


----------

